# quick!



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

I am about to feed something to my dog from the deep depths of my freezer. How long does meat keep in there anyways?


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I feed meat that has been in there for quite a few yrs, wild mostly but it still has no ill effects until it looks like drywall taping compound.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I feed meat that has been in there for quite a few yrs, wild mostly but it still has no ill effects until it looks like drywall taping compound.


Sweet. It is an old buffalo tail. I am not sure of it's vintage, but could be over a year.


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

I feed things that have been in there a while. A long while. Maybe not pork necks. Tail, I would. A year in the freezer is not long to me.

But I have a non-frost free freezer, which supposedly doesn't dry out the bones as quickly as a frost free freezer that sucks out moisture. Not sure if that's true or not.

Laura


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Sweet. It is an old buffalo tail. I am not sure of it's vintage, but could be over a year.


The only thing I wont feed raw is Buffalo tail, because of the constant back and forth switching of the tail due to flies in the rectal area there is a possibility of abrasion of the skin on the tail and the inevitable entrance of e-coli into the bones causing a cornicopia of infection and disease leading to paralysis and eventual death.

Good Lord, I sound just like Bart :-o


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Laura Bollschweiler said:


> I feed things that have been in there a while. A long while. Maybe not pork necks. Tail, I would. A year in the freezer is not long to me.
> 
> But I have a non-frost free freezer, which supposedly doesn't dry out the bones as quickly as a frost free freezer that sucks out moisture. Not sure if that's true or not.
> 
> Laura



The issue with frost free freezers as I understand it is that they have to thaw the inside (and thus the contents of the freezer) slightly to keep the frost away where as non-frost free freezers keep on trucking. That is why you can store meat more safely longer with a non-frost free freezer. Jennifer, if you're concerned, I'd either toss it into some boiling water briefly or quickly sear the outside in a frying pan (i.e.-not long enough to cook the bones inside). It might bring down the number of surface bacteria.

And :lol: at Gerry


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

It is in her now! I hope she lives


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

My friend's parents had a nice prime rib roast in their freezer that had been there for 'a while' before they gave to me. When I checked the date on it, it had been in the freezer for 12 years. I boiled it and fed it to the dogs. They all survived.


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

i was separating some chicken necks awhile ago .... i forgot about one bag. let the dog out and she got in the shed and ate about 10 of them before i caught her ..... they were in there in about 50 degree weather for like 2 days ..... bitch is still a pain in the ass today


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

leslie cassian said:


> My friend's parents had a nice prime rib roast in their freezer that had been there for 'a while' before they gave to me. When I checked the date on it, it had been in the freezer for 12 years. I boiled it and fed it to the dogs. They all survived.


12 years?!


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Yup, 12... I guess they were waiting for the right occasion to serve it and just never got around to it.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> It is in her now! I hope she lives


I think it will be just fine.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I think it will be just fine.


She might want to watch her closely Connie. You know how those dogs with one rounded ear can be tricky to keep alive once fed ass twitching ox tails. :twisted:


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> The issue with frost free freezers as I understand it is that they have to thaw the inside (and thus the contents of the freezer) slightly to keep the frost away where as non-frost free freezers keep on trucking.


I knew there was a reason when I got it for my dog food, I just forgot what it was! Good thing there's a reason for dealing with frost. What a pain. 

Laura


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

dogs eat sh!t. Im sure some old meat wont kill them


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> The only thing I wont feed raw is Buffalo tail, because of the constant back and forth switching of the tail due to flies in the rectal area there is a possibility of abrasion of the skin on the tail and the inevitable entrance of e-coli into the bones causing a cornicopia of infection and disease leading to paralysis and eventual death.
> 
> Good Lord, I sound just like Bart :-o


Gerry please NOOOO LOL ](*,)


----------

